# How do you store vinyl?



## shreddedwheat (Jun 19, 2014)

Curious to know how everyone stores vinyl rolls? Specifically, what do you put it in? Vertically on a wall rack? Horizontally in big ole buckets on the floor? In wrapping paper containers? Would love to see some pictures of your storage system - especially homemade ideas!


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

That makes two of us


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I store my heat press glitters standing up, ez weed laying down but I use it pretty fast, vertical would be best.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have a big cabinet from COMPUSA when they closed and store them in there standing on end


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

Ours are in a cabinet standing up.


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

Is it bad to store vinyl paper laying down.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

1Koolaid5 said:


> Is it bad to store vinyl paper laying down.
> View attachment 95930


If it sits that way too long it can damage it. it is best to store vinyl on a rack that supports the rolls from inside the cardboard core as this does not put any pressure on the vinyl itself.


----------



## iwantsomething (Jun 3, 2012)

1Koolaid5 said:


> Is it bad to store vinyl paper laying down.
> View attachment 95930


I store mine laying down, but I don't stack any on top of any other.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

We have a free standing rack. Makes it easy to see the colors and is moveable if needed.


----------



## shreddedwheat (Jun 19, 2014)

ericsson2416 said:


> We have a free standing rack. Makes it easy to see the colors and is moveable if needed.


Where did you get the rack? Would you post a pic of it?


----------



## shreddedwheat (Jun 19, 2014)

Preston said:


> If it sits that way too long it can damage it. it is best to store vinyl on a rack that supports the rolls from inside the cardboard core as this does not put any pressure on the vinyl itself.


Do you have a pic of the way you store them with the pressure inside the cardboard, as opposed to being flat, or up on end?


----------



## GIPLLC (Jul 3, 2008)

Wall rack is the way to go if you have wall space, they are afforadable and make it easy to see all color and grab one easy without knocking or moving any others.

Black Wall Rack - Sign Supplies and Equipment

Most any supplier that also carries sign vinyl will have them.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

shreddedwheat said:


> Do you have a pic of the way you store them with the pressure inside the cardboard, as opposed to being flat, or up on end?


I have one of these.









They cost around $200.00 . I am letting mine go for half that if any one wants it. I have retired.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Preston said:


> I have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that too bad your to far from cali.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

We have the same rack that Preston pictured in this thread. It's really a study and good quality rack - we hang shirt vinyl on the top (25 and 50 yard rolls) and rolls of 24" sign vinyl on the bottom two rows.


----------



## woohooguy (Dec 23, 2012)

i store it vertically. btw the roll storing system looks wicked. but i prefer to store vertically still, because the weight of the roll isnt being put on to the vinyl itself. maybe it would last longer if i store it vertically.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Snapped a picture of our vinyl rack at the shop today.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

woohooguy said:


> i store it vertically. btw the roll storing system looks wicked. but i prefer to store vertically still, because the weight of the roll isnt being put on to the vinyl itself. maybe it would last longer if i store it vertically.


With a proper rack there is no weight at all on the vinyl.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

I made a rack out of 2x4 lumber and shelf brackets ... it's a bit messy right now and I probably need to build another to take up the overflow on the floor, but for now, it was a cheaper alternative and for the space I have it works great!


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

BGSSUB said:


> I made a rack out of 2x4 lumber and shelf brackets ... it's a bit messy right now and I probably need to build another to take up the overflow on the floor, but for now, it was a cheaper alternative and for the space I have it works great!


WOAH!...that's a lot of vinyl! Is that all sign vinyl, or is there any garment vinyl mixed in?


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

It is all garment vinyl on the racks (some sign vinyl on the floor, but I don't do very many signs anymore)! I know ... overkill! I actually even have another 20+ rolls standing vertical on the floor underneath the table. I do custom cut designs for small runs and having a large selection of colors has been great to have ... keeps customers happy!


----------



## sandyj (Jan 18, 2011)

Preston said:


> I have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where about in Texas are you?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

sandyj said:


> Where about in Texas are you?



Between Houston and Galveston.


----------



## sandyj (Jan 18, 2011)

Preston said:


> Between Houston and Galveston.


Drat. I'm up in Dallas. Too far to drive, oh well.


----------



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

BGSSUB said:


> I made a rack out of 2x4 lumber and shelf brackets ... it's a bit messy right now and I probably need to build another to take up the overflow on the floor, but for now, it was a cheaper alternative and for the space I have it works great!


That's awesome! What size shelf brackets did you use? 12"?


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

They actually measure 13" - seem to accommodate the 15" and the 19 and 20" rolls just fine.


----------



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

I use a grid wall from store supply and mounted it to the wall. Then use 12 inch grid wall hooks to support the vinyl..works great

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

mgtGrafix said:


> I use a grid wall from store supply and mounted it to the wall. Then use 12 inch grid wall hooks to support the vinyl..works great
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


photo please


----------



## acmsas82 (Aug 27, 2015)

My dad says he is going to build me a rolling rack. If he ever does, I'll be excited!!


----------



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

After a lot of thought and Pinterest surfing, I built a rolling rack that can hold up to 48 rolls of 15" vinyl. I was a little unsure how it would turn out but it did and I love it! I wanted it light so I built it out of 2x2's and braced it with 1x2's. It's basically a 20"x20" square tower (65" tall) and holds 12 rolls per side. The rolls hang on 5/8" dowel rods that are attached with 1/2" pipe straps...they slide in/out and can be easily removed. I plan to put a piece of thin ply board on the top so I can use it as a shelf. The center is open so a few larger rolls could be stored there, you'd just have to leave an open place on one side or remove a few rolls to get to them. I don't use the larger rolls because I have no need for them at the moment so this was an afterthought once I put it all together. Lastly, I stained it and spray painted the straps matte black because I'm anal like that .


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Freckledfrog said:


> After a lot of thought and Pinterest surfing, I built a rolling rack that can hold up to 48 rolls of 15" vinyl. I was a little unsure how it would turn out but it did and I love it! I wanted it light so I built it out of 2x2's and braced it with 1x2's. It's basically a 20"x20" square tower (65" tall) and holds 12 rolls per side. The rolls hang on 5/8" dowel rods that are attached with 1/2" pipe straps...they slide in/out and can be easily removed. I plan to put a piece of thin ply board on the top so I can use it as a shelf. The center is open so a few larger rolls could be stored there, you'd just have to leave an open place on one side or remove a few rolls to get to them. I don't use the larger rolls because I have no need for them at the moment so this was an afterthought once I put it all together. Lastly, I stained it and spray painted the straps matte black because I'm anal like that .


Sounds kinda cool...any chance of a photo?...


----------



## Jlaux (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm John I'm here to learn.


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I would love to see a picture of it.


----------



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's a picture of the rack I built (finally!). You could actually squeeze a few more rolls on it by changing the distance between the straps...I started mine 2.5" down from the top and then 5" from screw to screw. I have approximately $40-$50 in it (I already had some supplies).


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

I love your stand Freckledfrog! I'm assuming it is on casters so it spins?


----------



## desireej (Jan 2, 2007)

I use shelf brackets on a slat wall.


----------



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

tippy said:


> I love your stand Freckledfrog! I'm assuming it is on casters so it spins?


Thanks! Yes, I put 4 casters on it so I can easily move it around. My work are is kind of small so this makes it nice. I'm trying to utilize what space I have wisely.


----------



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

I build a vertical wall rack for my vinyl. Kind if like a hat rack for my vinyl


----------



## concrete5 (Apr 8, 2015)

Good read! I am looking for some DIY options and undecided on a wall mounted rack or a floor model.

Any other pictures of vinyl storage?


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

This is my old stuff


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Wall rack is better option if you have space on wall


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

It's a kiosk on Mall Center so I don't have wall ! lol


----------

